

Ribbon Is Building P2P Payments For Consumers, No App Or Account Required - danielbru
http://techcrunch.com/2013/11/20/ribbon-is-building-a-peer-to-peer-payments-for-consumers-no-app-or-account-required/

======
pbreit
Good luck, I guess. P2P payments are a lousy business because cash, checks and
splitting tactics work fine and no one wants to pay a fee for settling up with
a friend.

~~~
kloncks
I agree completely.

That's why our P2P payments are 100% free for debit cards and bank transfer!

~~~
ceejayoz
Out of curiosity, what's the revenue model then?

~~~
kloncks
Aside from businesses using it...it really really helps that we have a healthy
merchant product that is making money at
[http://o.ribbon.co](http://o.ribbon.co) :)

------
krrishd
I kinda wish the focus was still on the merchant accounts, I'm building a
whole eCommerce app with the Ribbon service and AngularJS, but I'm worried
that it will be rendered useless if the merchant service is ditched....

~~~
kloncks
Not planning on ditching. I would love to hear more about what you're building
-- hany@ribbon.co :)

------
gailees
I guess Venmo getting acquired by Paypal is going to leave a huge gap in the
market. These guys are executing on all cylinders to fill it.

------
magerleagues
I have high hopes for these guys. Really smart team and they are motivated to
solve this problem better than anyone I've met.

~~~
kloncks
Love it! Really appreciate the support.

------
dwaltrip
How are they doing p2p USD payments? Is it bank account directly to bank
account?

~~~
milkmanjr
They may be taking the Square approach which is "refunding" debit cards with
the amount of the transaction.

------
deweller
Not to be confused with Ripple ([https://ripple.com/](https://ripple.com/))
which is a credit-based P2P payments protocol.

